# Manu says hello



## Tag (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi there!

I'm new here. My name is Manuel, i'm 19 years old and i make music, do some sounddesigns sometimes and love to work with my voice. Actually i'm no professional at this time (just pupil at a german "gymnasium"... = high school? :roll: )
In fact my english is as bad as my jokes  
I mainly play the guitar, (but i'm also a little bit talented in bass, piano, drums and accordeon). I like to make orchestral music and modern music as well. I hope i'll fit into this forum. 

greetings, manu


----------



## Frederick Russ (Nov 3, 2006)

Greetings Manu - welcome to VI. Enjoy the forum!


----------



## Chrislight (Nov 3, 2006)

Hello Manu and welcome to VI! I'm sure you'll fit here just fine.


----------



## spoon (Nov 4, 2006)

hi
welcome Manu...

Yeah, nice board, isn´t it?

from which part of the country do you come from?


----------



## Tag (Nov 4, 2006)

hi all,

my first impression of this board is quite good.
i come from germany -> lower saxony (niedersachsen) 


manu


----------



## choir (Nov 4, 2006)

Hi manu, welcome to v.i control.


----------



## michel (Nov 8, 2006)

Welcome to VI!  


_Michael_


----------



## Tag (Nov 8, 2006)

yeah, thanks to all!


----------

